# Key West



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a trip planned to the Keys for a week in Mid October. I have a fishing charter lined up already. Now i need to plan some dives. I see there are a bunch of charters for half day trip and going to do at least one. My question is about shore dives. can shore dive be accomplish down there. Any tips or recommendation are appreciated. Oh and we will be staying across for stock island on salt and key. Thanks in advance.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like a fun trip!

My experience is that shore access and decent spots from shore are very limited in the lower keys. In fact I am not familiar with any decent public access to snorkel or dive below Bahia Honda State Park. And it is really better for snorkeling than scuba I believe. Most of the shoreline is mangrove rather than beach and the bottom is often deep mucky clay. Do yourself a favor and book a trip out to the reef to dive. Years ago we used these guys:

https://lost-reef-adventures.business.site/

The reefs we dove were the eastern and western dry rocks near Sand Key Light. More recently we booked a snorkel charter out to Looe Key south of Big Pine. Well worth the trip there too. 

Good luck and have fun. I am by no means an expert on the Keys but if you have any questions feel free to message me.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Shore diving is essentially nonexistent, and is prohibited in many locations.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I took a few dive trips with Silent World out of Key Largo. It was worth every penny to get a few miles out on the reefs/wrecks.


----------



## RestoPrime (Mar 9, 2016)

*Looe Key*

Book a trip with Looe Key Dive Center on Ramrod. They are 6 miles from Looe Key National Marine Sanctuary which is one of the better coral reef dives down there. 

Shore dives are tough, there's not alot of beach access down there. We always take our boat.


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry it took so long to reply. Between school and work haven’t had much time to look at this trip, let alone do anymore diving.

I looked at looe key, they are 30 minutes from where we are staying. I am going to try and dive with them Thursday and Saturday. I like the fact the wife can snorkel on the same trip if she chooses not to dive. 

I looked at google maps and looks likes the resort has a few docks, sea wall and a private beach I can try and fish from. I also found smathers beach that looks likes it has some nice jetties to try and fish from also.

Thanks for the ideas, and I will report how the trip goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

